# carbon monoxide breath test



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

hi there

I'm a bit worried as I had my booking appointment yesterday and I had been tested for carbon monoxide with breath test device. I am a non-smoker, nobody smokes at home ,  I dont spend any time in a smoking environment at all and the result of the test was positive. It tested  7, the midwife said readings of 1-2 would be ok, from 5 onwards the result suggests smoking. 
I am apprehensive now not knowing why I have carbon monoxide in my (and my unborn baby's) system. I have a toddler in the house and am worried he may have similar problem. Please advice what I can do - I'm getting my boiler checked next week - but have no clue what else I can do to solve the problem. Will appreciate some advice. Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We don't use these yet in my unit, so I don't know if there are any times that it can pick up falsely. The only thing I can think of is to get a detector for your house and if it's negative, the result isn't coming from there. I don't know if it picks up a high result if you've just been walking through heavy traffic?

Sorry I can't help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

Emilycaitlin

Thanks a lot for your reply. I was also thinking that walking to the hospital along a busy/polluted street may have got the result up.  I Did some internet research last night myself and found some reassurance.  Im was just over the limit with the result 7ppm. Reference being 0-5,6 ppm non smoker, 7-10 light smoker, 10 and above smoker. Seems that my midwife got me unnecessarily worried. Thanks again for advice.


----------

